# je cherche dreamweaver mx (v6.0) pour mac os x.1.5



## jawad (23 Novembre 2005)

salut tout le monde. je cherche dreamweaver mx (v6.0) pour mon mac os x.1.5. j'avais une version trial qui s'est malheureusement expirée il y peu de ca.
j'ai cherché partout même en p2p. j'en ai vraiment besoin pour continuer mon portail. c ma première créa dans le domaine des "sites web". y a t il quelqu'un pour me sauver
C URGENT!!!
merci d'avance


----------



## da capo (23 Novembre 2005)

Ben voyons... un appel pour obtenir un soft illégalement (ou je n'ai pas bien compris ?)...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

NVu fait très bien tout ça


----------



## jawad (23 Novembre 2005)

"l'imbecile" vous dit qu'il avait pa besoin de vous pour lui passer un logiciel illégalement. sinon je l'aurai fait sans me connecter. il vous demandait juste de l'aider en lui envoyant un nom d'un editeur html freeware mais pro par exemple. il fallait comprendre d'abord ......


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

Comme NVu ?


----------



## jawad (23 Novembre 2005)

je crois pas ke ca marche sur un mac os x.1.5 ou il faut télécharger un version plus ancienne je crois. je suis entrain de voir si nvu pourrait faire l'affaire. 
merci pour le tuyeau


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

tape html editor dans www.versiontracker.com et trie la colonne licence pour avoir les freeware sinon


----------



## jawad (23 Novembre 2005)

je l'ai téléchargé, ca marche. merci beaucoup et surtout merci de m'avoir bien compris.
vous au moins vous savez écouter


----------



## jawad (23 Novembre 2005)

merci cher ami. vous m'etes d'un trés grand secours. si vous avez besoin de quelque chose n'hésitez pas;


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

No prob j'ai dreamweaver


----------



## da capo (23 Novembre 2005)

jawad a dit:
			
		

> "l'imbecile" vous dit qu'il avait pa besoin de vous pour lui passer un logiciel illégalement. sinon je l'aurai fait sans me connecter. il vous demandait juste de l'aider en lui envoyant un nom d'un editeur html freeware mais pro par exemple. il fallait comprendre d'abord ......


Ah ? donc je n'ai pas compris parce que tu as écrit ça en toutes lettres :


			
				jawad a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde. je cherche dreamweaver mx (v6.0) pour mon mac os x.1.5. j'avais une version trial qui s'est malheureusement expirée il y peu de ca.
> j'ai cherché partout même en p2p.


Et franchement, on a un peu de mal à trouver à quel endroit tu parles de freeware

Mais si ta réponse ne s'adressait pas à moi... alors j'ai triplement rien compris et il ne me reste plus qu'à aller me coucher.


----------



## Thierry6 (23 Novembre 2005)

tu sais, il y a des fois où à part une bise au chien, deux alka seltzer et dodo, je ne vois pas ce qu'on peut faire d'autre 

Pour revenir à la demande, via Fink, on peut installer Amaya mais je ne l'ai jamais utilisé.


----------



## da capo (23 Novembre 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> tu sais, il y a des fois où à part une bise au chien,


J'ai un chat et il n'aime pas ça


----------



## Berthold (24 Novembre 2005)

jawad a dit:
			
		

> "l'imbecile" vous dit qu'il avait pa besoin de vous pour lui passer un logiciel illégalement. sinon je l'aurai fait sans me connecter. il vous demandait juste de l'aider en lui envoyant un nom d'un editeur html freeware mais pro par exemple. il fallait comprendre d'abord ......


Personne ne vous traite de quoi que ce soit. C'est la signature de starmac qui comporte le mot 'imbécile'. 
Sa signature apparaît à la fin de _tous_ ses messages.

Sinon *OpenOffice.org* permet de réaliser des pages HTML. (Jamais essayé)


----------



## da capo (24 Novembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne vous traite de quoi que ce soit. C'est la signature de starmac qui comporte le mot 'imbécile'.


Oh, voilà le problème !
Je n'affiche plus, ni avatars, ni signatures, ni images dans le forum et ainsi, il a pris imbécile pour lui   
Désolé,


----------



## plovemax (6 Décembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne vous traite de quoi que ce soit. C'est la signature de starmac qui comporte le mot 'imbécile'.
> Sa signature apparaît à la fin de _tous_ ses messages.
> 
> Sinon *OpenOffice.org* permet de réaliser des pages HTML. (Jamais essayé)


Personnellement à chaque fois que j'ai voulu faire des pages html avec OOo j'ai toujours eu des "m???es": code pas propre, tableaux pas à leur place, images à l'ouest... Bref solution pas top.
NVU me convient très bien.


----------

